

Ask HN: How to go back to school? - mbm

I graduated in 2010 and I'm currently working in a sort of junior developer position.  I have a math background but I've found that an engineering master's is required for many of the jobs I'm interested in.  For those who have done it or have some knowledge about it, what's the best way to go back to school, financially?  As a non-degree seeking student initially (as I'd be taking undergrad prereqs) I know I won't qualify for certain financial aid.  Any advice from those who've bootstrapped through something similar is much appreciated.  I imagine this question could be helpful to many in the future as well.  Thanks for your input.
======
nolite
If you're not getting credit for the undergrad stuff, could you go through
some of the OCW stuff instead?

<http://ocw.mit.edu/index.htm>

~~~
warwick
He's getting credit. Some masters programs (like Engineering) require certain
undergrad prerequisite classes before he can do the actual masters. OCW won't
work because he needs these classes on his transcript.

~~~
mbm
Right.

